# Arc Audio KS 900.6 amp repair.



## hpilot2004 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just joined today, excited to become a member to a great forum! I have a maybe dumb question.... but I have the amp as stated in the title and one of the gain adjustment controls have come loose and comes out of the amp itself. What would be the best approach to fix this other than sending to Arc to fix. Don't know if there is an easy way to fix it?


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

If you never used a soldering iron before or don't feel confident you can do it, send it to Arc.


----------

